
Sample Data Files - mooreds
https://people.sc.fsu.edu/~jburkardt/data/data.html
======
robbya
Could be a useful resource.

Some of the links appear to be dead though:
[https://people.sc.fsu.edu/~jburkardt/data/byu/byu.html](https://people.sc.fsu.edu/~jburkardt/data/byu/byu.html)

